# rooibos tea and breastfeeding



## joyful (Nov 10, 2002)

A good while ago, I read about Rooibos tea here in the Good Eating forum. It sounded really good so I bought some that was organically grown. Before I sit down and have a cup I just wanted to make sure that it is OK for nursing mothers to drink. I am always cautious about herbal teas and thing like that while I'm nursing. (I read that there are alot of herbal teas that are either not safe for the baby or might hurt mama's milk supply). Does anyone know about Rooibos?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

wouldn't say i 'know about' rooibos (and i think i wrote the post you mentioned), but i drink a cup or so every day and am tandem nursing and have noticed nothing bad happening.

suse


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

A google search turned up lots of links advertising it for use during pregnancy and postpartum. This link said African mothers have used it to increase their breastmilk supply:

http://www.asnapp.org/library/Rooibos.pdf


----------

